# 22.5 Weber Smokey Mountain



## TulsaJeff (Mar 27, 2010)

Have you guys seen the size of this thing?!!

I just got one shipped to me yesterday for the upcoming newsletter where I will be smoking a couple of briskets and I'll be danged if that thing was not a lot bigger than I was expecting.

My wife even said.. WOW, That's a big smoker!!

Lots of improvements over the smaller version I have to tell you.. I am very impressed so far.

Set it up this morning minion style with 18 pounds of unlit charcoal in the bottom and poured 1 single chimney of lit charcoal on top. I am 2 hours into the cook and it has not moved from the 225°F mark.

2 gallons of hot water in the water pan.

What makes this most impressive is that we have major strong winds today upwards of 20-25 mph with gusts up to 38 mph.

I have 2 racks of spares and a corned beef brisket in there enjoying some mesquite smoke.

I am hoping to get 10-12 hours out of her but we'll see how it goes on this maiden voyage.

Of all the smokers that I get and use, I'm still like a kid with a new toy every time I get a new one


----------



## jcats322 (Mar 27, 2010)

I just bought one about two months ago, after 4 different smokes on it I sold my gosm to a friend because there was no way I was ever going back, I could not be more happy.


----------



## abokol (Mar 27, 2010)

Bought mine a month ago and this will be the 4th weekend in a row using it.  Love it!!!

Andy


----------



## 3montes (Mar 27, 2010)

Well you just put me one step closer to buying one. I hear so many good things about them. Chisoxjim should be showing up here soon


----------



## rp ribking (Mar 27, 2010)

I love mine, I use it every other weekend. My other smokers are for sale.

I need another one for more capacity.

RP


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 27, 2010)

they made alot of small imrovements on the WSM's in 2009.  Bigger water bowl for both,  lid therm,  etc.  Main things didnt change,  why mess with perfection.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





glad you like the new big unit Jeff.

the WSM is all I will use.


----------



## caveman (Mar 27, 2010)

And Weber just cut & mail him another check!!


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 27, 2010)

lol...

Id take a free 22.5" instead.   That way i could just use my 18.5" @ home, and lug the 22.5" to comps..


----------



## 3montes (Mar 27, 2010)

Ha! I knew you would sniff out a wsm thread like a dog on a rib bone 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





By the way the Twins are looking pretty strong this year might give your Sox a little trouble...


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 27, 2010)

lol,  

should be a good battle(I cant wait), losing Nathan might be a big blow, he has had the Sox number for years.


----------



## 3montes (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah that hurts but they made a few other moves this offseason that may pan out. signing Mauer was huge. At least that won't be a distraction. Brand new outdoor stadium opening 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 (why they didn't put a retractable roof on is beyond me) Should be interesting!!


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 27, 2010)

WOW!  I was just tooling the site to hold me over, cause it's way to windy to smoke AGAIN!! Then I read this & you end it with the big wind!!

I am sooooo sold. I hardly got a couple smokes in this year cause it's always windy!! I'd smoke a phonebook right now if the temps would hold.


----------



## caveman (Mar 27, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 28, 2010)

It was so windy today that it blew a heavy wooden bench over on my front porch.. mind you this thing is real wood and it has to be moved with two people. My new WSM held 225 for a solid 8 hours and showed no signs of slowing down. 

Unfortunately, my wife informed me that we had to leave else I think it would have easily went another 4 to 5 hours.

Impressed the heck out of me 'cause I didn't expect it to work that well with this mini tornado that was going on.

Top vent was open about 50% and all bottom vents at about 30% open with 18 pounds of charcoal and a single Weber chimney on top took it all through the day.

I mixed some mesquite wood chunks into the mix so I would not have to add any wood once I got it going. I did place about 4 chunks on top as well when it first started.

Those ribs were the best I have ever made.. better than I can make on my stickburner and I can't believe that I am actually able to say that but unfortunately it is true.

I told my wife, "these are some of the best ribs I have ever smoked"

She said, "These are THE best you have ever smoked" so there you have it. The boss says they're the best then who am I to argue
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Needless to say, I am anxious to see what she (the smoker, not my wife) will do on a calm and warm day but I have a feeling that me and Webby are gonna be great friends.


----------



## coronaca92879 (Mar 28, 2010)

That's awsome can't wait to get mine for b day next month.


----------



## mule86 (Mar 28, 2010)

I got an 18.5 WSM  about a month ago and have only been able to do one cook.  A few chickens and 3 racks of BB's.  The day I smoked it was an ice storm and about 15 degrees with strong winds.  It was my first smoke ever and I didn't have any problems keeping temps up at all.  Food turned out great and everyone who ate it loved it.  I'm going to fire it up for the second time a week from tomorrow for Opening Day.  Thinking about a small brisket some ABT's and maybe a fattie.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 28, 2010)

nice report, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






interesting you had the top vent partially closed. I run mine wide open up top, and sometimes with all the bottom vents except one closed down, and that one varies on how wide open it is(wind & air temp variables).  

as you use the WSM more you might end up like some of us have done, selling off the other smokers you dont/wont use anymore, and putting that $$$ towards meat for the WSM.


----------



## rickw (Mar 28, 2010)

I too run my WSM with the top vent wide open. The bottom with anything but chicken is only cracked open on a normal smoke.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 28, 2010)

you usin' the WSM today Rick?

Im doing some wings, then either a chuckie, or some sort of pork,  depends what looks good at the market.


----------



## dangermouse (Mar 28, 2010)

what a coincidence, I've got a brisket on my WSM as we speak.  And a pork shoulder.  and a fatty. (help me I can't stop!).  You're absolutely right about the rock solid temps, brisket went over night, and I actually got 3 hours of solid sleep without having to think about the thing.

Oh and jeff I'm using your rub for the first time on all of that meat, so I hope I like that as much as you like your WSM.


----------



## rickw (Mar 28, 2010)

Sure am Jim, doing a chuckie here in a bit. I have it warming up right now.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 28, 2010)

Im doing a chuckie as well,  ring is full,  chimney starter is going.  Also doing some wings 3-ways,  smoked then grilled, then a korean sauce, regualr hot wing sauce, and plain.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 28, 2010)

Weber recommends the top vent to be wide open but I figured that I wanted to try it closed a little to see if I could get a little more smoke flavor and I have to tell you that it worked out great on yesterday's session.

I may have totally different settings given a day that is fairly calm.. we'll see as I am already thinking about what I am going to smoke next in that thing!


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 28, 2010)

whatever works,  tinkering & bbq goes hand in hand.     
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Im fighting some winds today,  I have all 3 bottom vents open about 2/3rds now. I had one closed down, and other 2 at 1/3 open, but temp was going too low.


----------



## rickw (Mar 28, 2010)

I running 250ish with one vent 50% open. It is pretty windy right now but the windbreak really helps.


----------



## raybones (Apr 1, 2010)

Jeff is the 18lbs. of Charcoal Kingsford? Or is it Lump Hardwood Charcoal?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 1, 2010)

I used regular Kingsford briquettes.. I like to use lump most of the time but I have heard that in a WSM, the lump just does not work as well in the long cooks.

I will eventually try some lump and see how it goes.


----------



## deltadude (Apr 1, 2010)

It is no secret and with a Veteran Smoker like Jeff's testimony, BBQ competitions all over are being won by WSMs.  I have stated several times that 2009 KCBS team of the year used a couple of WSMs.

I bought my MES almost 2 years ago, and it was narrowed down between then WSM 18 and the 40" MES.  I wanted to smoke whole racks of ribs, not curled or cut, and I wanted more capacity, so I went with the MES.  If I was making the same decision today I would go with the 22" WSM.  

Thanks Jeff, for a great write-up on a super smoker.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 1, 2010)

Jeff,  give the lump a try,  

I have used the kingsford comp. briquettes a couple times, and the rest of the time lump.  both burned equally long,  but the lump gave a heck of alot less ash to clean up after the smoke.   Less ash means less filler(who knows what that can be).  Also I prefer the taste of the lump as well.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 1, 2010)

I have done 4 slabs 2 on each rack, not cut or curled up.. spares, and bb's(ive posted pics on my methods which were taken from Gary Wiviott's "low and slow" book. 

You just put them big bones towards the outside of the smoker, and have them follow the curve of the smoker, after a couple hours, and they have shunk you can pretty much toss them all on the top rack to finish up. 

I have a buddy with a couple rib racks who fit 10 whole slabs on his 18.5".


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 1, 2010)

I will do that.. I am a big fan of lump so if it works equally well and you don't have the additives to worry about then it sounds like a win-win situation to me.


----------



## abigail4476 (Apr 2, 2010)

I know this is going to be blasphemous on this site, but BBQ has never been my favorite food--at least, until my husband educated me on the real mccoy!  Now I know that all that crap I ate at restaurants over the years with sauce slathered on to disguise the lack of smoke was NOT real BBQ!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've tested a lot of racks of ribs for Jeff over the years, and while they're ALL good--never had a bad one yet--the batch he made last week was melt-in-your-mouth yummy.  Great smoke flavor, nice crust on the outside, tender and juicy on the inside.    I prefer baby backs, but this time the spares bowled me over.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Baby, you are still my favorite chef!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





P.S.  You're still going to make more chocolate-lava-cupcakes on Sunday aren't you?


----------



## caveman (Apr 2, 2010)

You know, I called Weber today.  They told me that they had added TWO more people to the payroll.  "What were their names?", I asked.  Just as they were about to tell me, the manager from payroll came running in with an emergency call from both Chicago & Oklahoma.  Something about TBS blowing in the direction of Weber headquarters.  Then the line went dead.  It all seemed very peculiar.


----------



## abigail4476 (Apr 2, 2010)

Haha!!!  Great post!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I guess it's obvious whose payroll _I'm_ on.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 2, 2010)

lol..

not on their payroll,  just a big fan.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 2, 2010)

.... I still blame it all on Jim... heh-heh, but definately not getting any checks... *sigh*... would be a nice way to fund meat buying though.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 2, 2010)

i blame Gary Wiviott,  he gave me the cold shoulder until i bought one..


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 6, 2010)

I started a brisket cook yesterday at around 5:45 PM in preparation for the upcoming newsletter and had some surprising results that I wanted to share on the WSM..

I poured a full 18 pound bag of charcoal Briquettes into the ring. I then poured on a full chimney of lit charcoal on top of that to set it up for a long minion style cook.

I filled the water pan with about 2 gallons of cold water since it was fairly warm outside.

Placed the brisket on the lower rack with 12 links of boudin on the top rack..the plan was to have the boudin for a late evening dinner then move the brisket to the top rack.

It was a slow start, maybe it was because I added cold water or maybe it was because there was so much charcoal in the ring but I could not seem to get it above 205°F with all of the vents open for about the first 1.5 hours.

I wasn't complaining since that is perfectly fine and cooking slow at the beginning just allows more smoke permeation and that is always a good thing for me.

After about 1.5 hours it started coming up a bit and I was able to adjust all of the vents down to about 30% open to maintain 225°F.

As planned, I removed the boudin at around the 2.5 hour mark and we had boudin with eggs which is a traditional breakfast but we had it for a late supper.

At that point, I moved the brisket to the top rack quickly and replaced the lid. I did not remove the lid again until 3:30 AM when I removed the brisket at an internal temperature of 190°F.

I decided to let the WSM just continue since I wanted to see just how long it would hold a good temperature.

With the influx of air while removing the brisket the coals had gotten very hot and I had to adjust the vents down to only one of them open about 25%. I watched it for about 30 minutes and decided that this was going to hold my 225°F.

I went to bed at this point.

I slept later than planned and did not get up until 8:45 AM so I quickly dressed and ran outside to find the WSM at 170°F.

Now I don't know at what point that it dropped below 200°F as that would have been how I would have measured it but I am guessing that I got at least 13-14 hours out of that thing.

*To me this was very impressive.*

Oh.. I forgot to mention.. It was very windy last night.

I will be trying the same sessions again soon using lump charcoal to see if I can get the same results or even better.


----------



## mgwerks (Apr 6, 2010)

Jeff, I'd comment on your obsession with this thing as unhealthy, but as I'm already infected, it might be hypocritical!  Just glad that your boss understands like mine does.

If you want to get a jump on the temps and cut your time, throw a large stock pot of water on the stove on high before you go out to start prepping the smoker. When ready, if you fill the water pan with boiling water things happen much faster.

It's great reading your love letters to the WSM!


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice brisket write up Jeff. I have found I can start with just hot tap water (mine gets realy hot - probably have the heater set a tad high), and I get up to temp. no problem.

I ran into a temp. spike on my easter hame when I moved the ham up to the top rack as well, but I just left everything alone and it setteled back down within about 20 minutes.

Overall sounds like you got a great run.... especially on a windy day!


----------



## reichl (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't even put water in the water pan because is seems like a waste of fuel to me. I have had no problems maintaining temp and the foil I put over the water pan catches the drippings and makes clean up easier. I also have not noticed a difference in the moistness of the meat with or without water in the pan.

I agree with everyone 100% about how great the WSM is. I actually get more sleep when I do overnighters with my WSM then when I smoke all night with my MES.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 7, 2010)

+1

hot tap water is the route I go,  I also toss a can of beer in the water pan for good measure(not sure if it adds anything, but I figure if Im drinking so should the WSM).  I like running the WSM with liquid in the pan because of the moisture it adds to the smoking environment,  as well as how the water pan helps with temps.

Last night I actually used Kingsford Blue bag charcoal for a last minute smoke I did.  Turned out good,  but I could taste the difference,  not looking forward to all the ash the blue produced.   Blue did hold temps good(no better than lump),  and gave a nice smoke ring to the bb's I did.  Overall in a pinch I would use the blue bag again, or the competition briquettes, but I definitely prefer RO lump.


----------



## rickw (Apr 7, 2010)

Lowes had Stumps on sale for $7.99 for 15 pounds, got 10% off that. It's my go to charcoal any more. I've tried many kind and I really like this one. 

I also got some Frontier lump, pretty good stuff too. I'll use this in my Horizon to start my wood. It has some really good size pieces in it.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 7, 2010)

I find the lump burns hotter, but I feel like I get a longer burn out of briquets. I have taken to mixing RO briquets with RO lump and have been very happy with it.

..... and I just can't bring myself to "share" a beer with the WSM at $7+ a six pack.... lol.... guess I'm just greedy.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 7, 2010)

lol,  thats why I drink Miller High Life 99% of the time,  30 packs for like $12...  $.40 a can...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I only used the blue bag briquettes because I got off work early, and wanted to have some ribs, and the place I stopped for the ribs and peppers only had the Blue Bag,  figured it was worth an experiment.  Ribs came out good,  made a pineapple-jalapeno bbq sauce for them.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 7, 2010)

Costco has an awesome Mango Ginger Habanero glaze now. I mixed it with some Meyer's Spiced Rum and used it to glaze our easter ham.... was awesome. I can't wait to try it on some ribs and chicken.


----------



## rickw (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice! I need to join, maybe this weekend.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm spoiled, my company pays for our memberships. We have a good sized scrap metal fund that get used for perks like that.


----------



## reflect (Apr 8, 2010)

I heard a while back you do NOT want to use hot tap water. It has a different flow being the hot water tank. They told me sediment is introduced a lot of times. Not sure if it is true or not so I always start with cold water tap and heat it up on the stove.

Sort of think this might support it also...

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=...df8cbbf06dc4fe

Take care,

Brian


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 8, 2010)

Interesting, 

sounds like a similar reason as to why you are supposed to use cold tap water for cooking(I use bottled water myself). I foil my WSM water pan, so it is easy to clean up, & I havent noticed any buildup

Now that the weather is warming up I will use cold tap water, or use the garden hose to fill up the pan like last year, in winter months the hot tap water stabilizes temps quicker. I guess I could toss a stock pot full of cold water on the stove to warm it. Next winter perhaps Ill go that route.


----------

